# Internal or external gps antena?



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Not sure if I need a puck antena or not, My hand held gps works ok even with to top up. Any pro's cons? Looking at hummingbirds. 21 foot cuddy cabin boat. Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

External has it's place with some craft with a hard top. With the latest satellites and GPS technology, No need to fret over an internal antenna with your boat.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i just baught an HB 778C w/o the gps and added a HB gps reciever puck for it for $75.00. tried it out just laying on the boat deck and it worked very well.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

You'll have no problems with the internal antenna. If I were to add a puck antenna, it would be so I could mount the puck above, or as close to, the transducer for my finder. I know, it's kind of anal, but if you really want dead on accuracy between the two, that would be it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've tried two late model internal antenna GPSs. Both took forever to 'lock on' position. Once they did, they would lose the signal every five minutes or so. The manufacturers claimed that in some situations, such as mounted behind, or close to the windshield, that the signal would bounce off the glass, and lose the signal. They suggested moving it away from the windshield, which I did not want to do. I exchanged them for external antenna units, and haven't had a problem since. I know plenty of guys that have internal antennas, and never had a problem.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone, That is an interesting point Het brought up with the windsheild. I'm pretty sure I gonna go with a puck antena,not much more work on the instalation. The HB 788 is the one I'm looking at. Next question is can the puck be mounted any position (sideways) or pointed up only? And how is screen size on the 788 do you like it?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

What doesn't make sense about the windshield deal, the factory GPS antenna in my Explorer runs underneath the dash. I don't have any problems with reception. Go figure.

I think that there is just as much possibility of EMI (Electro-Magnetic-Interference) from gauges and other nearby electronics.


----------

